# A nice little addition



## MrOrk (Apr 17, 2018)

A nice little piece of neon Perspex to help the scales out, looks better than I anticipated.


----------



## danielbird193 (Apr 2, 2020)

That looks very spaceship like! 🚀

May I ask where you got the coffee cups? They look really good as well.


----------

